# albino nile monitors



## i love snakes (Apr 18, 2010)

hi i dont no if this thread has been done before but i just found an albino nile monitor and only can find 2 pics of them


----------



## scorp25 (May 10, 2009)

:gasp::gasp::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: i want that so bad


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

yuck 
looks silly to me


----------



## i love snakes (Apr 18, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yuck
> looks silly to me


how can u say that its awsome i only own a ornate nile monitor baby but i would want the albino wayyyyy moreeeeeee


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Because he has a opinion...


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Hi*

Seen a pair of these for sale on faunaclassifieds.com I think they were $25,000


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Its nice, but I think I prefer the natural colouring


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

xvickyx said:


> Its nice, but I think I prefer the natural colouring


exaclty normals look well normal 
lizards shouldnt be like that lol looks so silly 
doesn look as bad ass as a monitor should


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

i love snakes said:


> how can u say that its awsome i only own a ornate nile monitor baby but i would want the albino wayyyyy moreeeeeee


]better hope your nile didnt hear that:whistling2:


----------



## i love snakes (Apr 18, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ]better hope your nile didnt hear that:whistling2:


lol i no it would take my hand off lol but mine pretty tame tbh but givin the chance it will bite me lol


----------



## circusdj (Aug 26, 2009)

was watching a probg on eden last night, made the nile monitors out to be like dinasaurs or summet ....lol


was awsome watching it swim underwater though


----------



## i love snakes (Apr 18, 2010)

circusdj said:


> was watching a probg on eden last night, made the nile monitors out to be like dinasaurs or summet ....lol
> 
> 
> was awsome watching it swim underwater though


 yep they are very intresting a very intelligant creatuers nile monitors beauties 2


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Not sure I like it, maybe it's just the photos?


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

I much prefer the Normal colouration, but I would not refuse one either : victory:


----------



## Dingle87 (Apr 18, 2009)

It looks like it has a disease :lol2:


----------



## i love snakes (Apr 18, 2010)

Dingle87 said:


> It looks like it has a disease :lol2:


 lol:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

:blowup:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Awww, I don't know whether to think "cool, finally they show for the red-eyed evil they really are" .... or to say ....

He looks like a raw oven-ready chicken.

I think I prefer them with melanin, although the *leucistic* Nile I saw photos of was a different story.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ill be honest the only albinos I like are snakes I havent seen an attractive albino lizard before


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

A little better pic, doesn't look as evil?

Albino Sav?










Fancy a morphed Teg?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

How about one of NERDS albino salvators?


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Caz said:


> How about one of NERDS albino salvators?
> image


looks more like a chick that has one horribly wrong


----------



## richjohnson (Apr 20, 2010)

i love snakes said:


> how can u say that its awsome i only own a ornate nile monitor baby but i would want the albino wayyyyy moreeeeeee


 
**** hell yea albino niles this is all gettin outa hand!! i want 1!!!!
:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------

